# Ex Harrison Eng Cadets



## martyn greenhalgh (Oct 25, 2008)

does anybody remember Jim Trunks,Paul Maskall,or nav cadet Ron Baberon(not sure of spelling).I sailed with them as a cadet eng and Ron as both cadet and as engineer onthe Defender,3 trips


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

martyn greenhalgh said:


> does anybody remember Jim Trunks,Paul Maskall,or nav cadet Ron Baberon(not sure of spelling).I sailed with them as a cadet eng and Ron as both cadet and as engineer onthe Defender,3 trips


Martyn,
If it was the Defender, I'm guessing it was late 60s or early 70s? I joined Harrison's in 1973, as a junior engineer, and sailed with many cadets in the years after that, plus many junior officers who had been cadets. Can't say I recall any of the names but there were 29 ships at that time so I wouldn't necessarily have met them.

I've got a few old newsletters somewhere, listing all ships and the officers on them at the time. I'll dig them out and see if their names are there - won't tell you were they are now but which ships they were on if they stayed with the company.

Kevin


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Hi, Martin and Kevin:

I was a Marconi Sparks on a good few of T&J's ships in the '70s. Ron Babooram was 2nd mate on Novelist, had his wife Chris with him. Believe he came from Trinidad (or maybe Barbados), where some of his family ran a nightclub? 

Bill


----------

